# Ford Escort VERY HIGH A/C Pressure!



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Did the compressor cycle off prior to the pressure increasing?

Perhaps your system is overfilled?

FYI - You need to look at the factory service manual specifications and there should be a chart for what the low/high pressures should be for different outside temperatures and the compressor running. The pressures of both will increase with higher outside temperatures.

If you want to fix things right, you can order a factory service manual set of books from your dealer (many times 4 books to the complete set.)


----------

